# Pedigrees



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a purebred cat from a breeder. I'd like to know what type of paperwork I can expect to verify the cat's pedigree?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You should receive a copy of her pedigree that goes back about 4 generations and the registration papers. Then you can send the papers in and have your cat registered. Watch for too much inbreeding, and on the positive side, look for champions. They're not necessary but they are one indication that your cat comes from "good stock." That is, that her conformation will probably meet the standard for the breed.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

It's funny you replied (your avatar). That is what I am getting a traditional seal point Balinese. Thanks for the info.

As far as line breeding, if the stock is good and there are no health problems, and I will not continue to breed her after does it really mater? I am just curious.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Although I'm sure you will love your cat regardless if it had a physical or innate psychological problem, you probably want a pet to love for many years. I used to breed Collies. I wanted to know if the stud dog or my female had bad eyes, a real problem at that time. There are heart murmurs, displasia, blindness, microthalmic eyes, umbilical tumors, etc. that responsible breeders will breed to eliminate. The same can be true of cats. I wouldn't want to support a breeder who is not responsible. When my pets are ill, I will do everything I can to cure them, and if it is as serious as blindness, I will probably love them all the more. However, you have the right to know these things up front. 

And...I would want a cat or dog that looked the way the breed should look.  Nevertheless, 99% of my pets have been black moggies, barn kittens or "who knows" cats. However, that's a totally different story. 

If you are buying a pure bred kitten or puppy, you usually want an animal that closely matches the standard and is healthy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It depends on whether you have purchased the cat as "pet quality" or "breeder/show quality". 
For Pet Quality: Breeders should provide you with proof of litter registration. In CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.) it's called the Cat Registration Application" or more commonly the"Blue Slip" as it's on blue paper and has printed on it:

Section A Breeder' Cattery Name followed by spaces for letters of the name you choose to name the cat.

Section B (preprinted on the form is the following)
Breed, Date of Birth, Breeder/Cattery #, Litter #, Breeder's Name, Date Issued,
Sire's Name and CFA reg. #
Dam's Name and CFA reg. #
Box to indicate whether cat has "breeding" or "non-breeding" rights filled in by Breeder.

Section C (Purchaser's/Owners Name)
Name:
Street:
City: State/Province: Zip/Postal Code:

Section D (this area must be completed by Breeder) Description of the Cat:
Color of Cat:
Other characteristics: (e.g. American Curl - Curled or straight-eared)
Coat length: Long or Short
Sex: Male Female Neutered male Spayed female
Eye Color:
Date of Sale:

This Cat Registration Application is sent into CFA with a registration fee to receive the cat's official CFA registration with the name you've chosen for it. When you have this, then you can enter it in cat shows. Some breeders provide a 3-generation pedigree, but are not required to do so if the cat is sold as pet quality.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Good to know...*

I am purchasing a female kitten, who was going to be used as a dam, but now at 4 mos, the breeder feels she didn't grow as large to be used for that purpose. I did ask the breeder for her pedigree and she said she would provide it and would provide the registration info once she's spayed.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

not sure where you live, but there is a blue-point balinese at this shelter in milwaukee. i adopted 2 cats from them and they're very nice to work with. just thought i'd post in case getting the kitten from the breeder didn't work out:

Available For Adoption | Purebred Cat Rescue


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I got Nina from the Siamese Rescue Organization. They have branches in quite a few states. It's worth looking into.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I live in NYC...*

so going to Milwaukee would not work out for me, but thank you. 

I did look into the Siamese Rescue Organization here. I know it sounds funny, but they wanted to do a home visit and I am not too keen on having my home inspected...call me weird. I also didn't know how my landlord would have responded to me adopting another cat and they had a strict call the landlord policy. My landlords also don't speak English so that would've just complicated everything. I know I am absolutely pushing the limits by having 3 cats, but I will most likely be moving out in less than a year anyways. It's gonna be interesting finding a new place with 3 cats, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to do your homework and find out what your intended breed of cat is prone to for health problems. Then find a breeder who is ACTIVELY aware of these issues, and not breeding animals with those issues. Do not take their word for it...ask for documentation. You will be giving them money...know what you getting! If a breeder can not provide the documention, or gets an attitude...run!

My older cat is a Maine **** from a backyard breeder who was only out to "provide pets"...in other words, she did not have any of her cats tested for heart issues, which is a problem in the breed. Joint issues are also a problem. But none of her cats were examined for that, either. She did not show her cats, but could produce a pedigree, if you wanted one, for additional money. She abandoned my boy at the vet (where I worked at the time) when he had serious problems with one eye. (Worsened by her "home care".) The moment she realised that his problem was going to cost her money, she said "find him a home, or put him down". Nice.

Several years later, I saw the "pedigree" to one of his littermates. It was just a chart with names, no champions for the 4 generations listed. Champions on a chart can be verified and prove the validity of the pedigree, but this was a pointless piece of paper. I have wondered if she just made it up on her computer. I also found out that the littermate was sold for $800...a pet quality kitten from a better breeder would have cost less around here. And come with documentation, too.

Long story short, my cat does have a heart murmer, and some problems with his hips. Both of these problems will need medical treatment as he gets older. I will find some way to pay for it all, but I do not know how. He is also only 12 pounds...but I jokingly call him a "Teacup ****". He is the light of my life, and I am so glad to have him.

Another thought...a good breeder will ask you important questions...like do you have permission from your landlord? Only a breeder who is not interested in the future well-being of the kittens he/she is producing would fail to ask that question, and many others. Rescue groups ask those same questions for the same reason. If you get a breeder who does not care...beware!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

dweamgoil said:


> That is what I am getting a traditional seal point Balinese.


Greetings from another NYC Bali owner. I have two, both from the same breeder. They are not "traditional", rather they are of the wedge head variety. Franny, on the left below, is a seal point and Franklin is a seal lynx point. The breeder provided pedigrees after they were spayed/neutered. At that point, the paper work is really a moot point. I did some research on the breeder and it didn't take long to determine that she was legit and bred quality animals. In Fact Franny was the #1 Bali in the country in 2008. I adopted her as an adult, as the breeder only breeds her females 3 times and then retires them. This to me is another sign of a responsible breeder. Buying a pedigree cat does not guaranty anything. Franklin has had is medical struggles. But the breeder was supportive (initially offered to take him back). Take your time and do your home work. Visit the cattery. Enjoy your Bali, they are amazing animals


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

dweamgoil said:


> It's funny you replied (your avatar). That is what I am getting a traditional seal point Balinese. Thanks for the info.
> 
> As far as line breeding, if the stock is good and there are no health problems, and I will not continue to breed her after does it really mater? I am just curious.


Yes it matters. Even though there are no visible defects potentially caused by the inbreeding the very purpose and effect of inbreeding is a loss of genes. Less genetic variation. Not only does it increase the risk for recessive diseases/defects it weakens the immune system. The immune system is made of immune *genes*, and like I said... inbreeding is a reduction of genes, immune genes included.

An inbred cat might a very strong immune system regarding one particular infectious disease... but on the cost of the protection against another. One way to put it: an inbred cat may have a huge stock of aspirin but what good does that do when it's antibiotics it needs?

An cat that isn't inbred will have a broad immune system that can cope with most. An inbred cat will have a specialized immune system that can cope with fewer problems.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well said, Sol.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Very very interesting...*

thanks for all the great info


----------

